

Analysis of Apple's marketing psychology on product depiction (German) - sajonara
http://www.macnotes.de/2015/01/31/marketing-psychologie-apple/

======
sajonara
In this article Apple's product depictions are analysed for their
psychological subtext. The author found indication for 3 different types:
evolution, family and winners/winning.

